# White Balance Adjustment



## jdmyers4 (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried setting the white balance on my camera using a gray card, and I was pleased with the results.  The setting/lighting was natural north daylight through my living room window, a cloudy day.  The background used was a gray muslin cloth.  

First I took a picture using the 'shade' WB setting.  The 2nd picture was taken using the 'cloudy' WB setting.  The thrid picture was taken after setting the WB using a gray card.  The 3rd picture came out best for true color depiction.

WB: Shade setting






WB: Cloudy setting





WB: Set using the gray card


----------



## gketell (Jun 8, 2008)

gorgeous pict.  gorgeous pen!!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks great.  The only thing I can recommend is to diffuse the light some since you're getting a pretty strong reflection at the cap.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting to get the material to make my light cube.  But I put a white translucent sheet over the window and tried it again.  I like the effect better.  It cut down on the glare.  Thanks for the suggestion Gerry.

At f/11 +7 





At f/11 +3 (knocked down the exposure by about 1/3 stop from above)


----------



## gerryr (Jun 8, 2008)

I prefer the first one, but I don't know how dark the background really is.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 14, 2008)

Using the grey card and defusing the light you have great detail. i like the difference the 1/3rd step made also. takes the edge off the brightness just a bit while still holding onto the detal of the wood grain. a bit of shadow9light shadow) at lower edge of the pen would help reduce the flat look. still a great photo. no finger prints or dust. big thumbs up.


----------



## Boz (Jun 22, 2008)

A small white card just out of the camera's view in the upper right hand corner will reflect some light back to the pen and fill in some of the shadow on the top right side of the subject. Play with the angle of the card to incrase or decease the amount of fill.


----------

